
What are some programming languages that no longer use major design patterns? - muzani
To quote Paul Graham:
&quot;In the OO world you hear a good deal about &quot;patterns&quot;. I wonder if these patterns are not sometimes evidence of case (c), the human compiler, at work. When I see patterns in my programs, I consider it a sign of trouble. The shape of a program should reflect only the problem it needs to solve. Any other regularity in the code is a sign, to me at least, that I&#x27;m using abstractions that aren&#x27;t powerful enough-- often that I&#x27;m generating by hand the expansions of some macro that I need to write.&quot;<p>This was written 17 years ago. Since then, how many languages have cropped up that don&#x27;t need to utilize most design patterns?<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paulgraham.com&#x2F;icad.html
======
db48x
Common Lisp.

